# هل مكة مذكوره في الإنجيل؟



## talaat10 (1 مايو 2011)

[FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته [/FONT]​


[FONT=&quot]أنا أخوكم أحمد [/FONT]​ 

[FONT=&quot]كنت عايز أسأل بعض من الأسئلة اذا تفضلتم ؟؟ [/FONT]​ 

[FONT=&quot]أنا عايز أحكي أنا ليه دخلت هنا عشان أسأل الأول....[/FONT]​ 

[FONT=&quot]أولاً أنا أؤمن أن الإسلام هو الصدق وأنتم تؤمنون أن المسيحية هي الصدق وهذا هو شيء يحترم في جميع النواحي ولكن هناك مشكلة صغرى وهي أن اذا متنا الأن فيوجد من سيدخل النار وسيوجد من سيدخل الجنة ود بيرجع لعقيدة مين التي هي الصح ودا مع افتراض أنه شخص صالح [/FONT]​ 

[FONT=&quot]وهذا السؤال حيرني كثراً جداً فجعلني أسألك نفسي هل الإسلام صحيح طيب له مقرأش عن المسيحية كدة شوية وأشوف لحسن أكون غلطان قرأت كثيراً عن المسيحية وعن الإسلام وعن شخصيات الصحابه وعن كل شئ فقتنعت أيضاً أن الإسلام صحيح وأن المسيحية هي أيضاً صحيحة ما عدة أن سيدنا عسى عليه السلام بن مريم العذراء البتول أنهوا رسول بعثه الله عز وجل إلى الناس ليقول لهم ألحق .. ولهذا فستغربت كثيراً مثلكم لماذا لا يسلم كل الناس مثلكم وأنتم أكيد تستغربون لماذا لا يكون كل انسان مسيحي ولهذا قررت أدخل لكم لأتحاور معكم بطريقة أخوية جداً ... [/FONT]​ 

[FONT=&quot]أولاً بالمزمور 84 من سفر المزامير ذُكر إسم "بكة" أي "مكة في النسخة الإنجليزية وذكرت هكذا [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Bakkah[/FONT][FONT=&quot] وهنا حرف ال[/FONT][FONT=&quot]B[/FONT][FONT=&quot] كابيتال [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أي أنه أسم يعني كلمة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Bakkah[/FONT][FONT=&quot] أسم فلما ترجمتوها ترجمتوها إلى وادي البكاء وإلى [/FONT][FONT=&quot]وادي البلسان وهذا لايجوز لأن الإسم لايترجم أنه فقط يكتب هكذا يعني مثلاً أنا أسمي [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Ahmad[/FONT][FONT=&quot] لو ترجمناها للعربي لازم أترجمها بحروف متشبهة سواء هتديني معناها أو لأ ولكنها أسم فستترجم هكذا أحمد فمن اعطاكم الحق لترجمة أسم .. [/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]ثانياً كلمة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Bakkah[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ترجمت لوادي البكاء ووادي [/FONT][FONT=&quot]البلسان فهل تعلمون معنى كلمة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]وادي [/FONT][FONT=&quot]البلسان في كتاب دائرة المعارف الكتابية النسخة العربي معناها هو ((أما البلسان الحقيقي الذي ذكره المؤلفون القدماء هو بلسم مكة فالذي مصر تستورده من شبه الجزيرة العربية كما كان الأمر قديماً )) ثم أكمل الكتاب قائلاً ((الشجرة لا تنمو الأن في فلسطين وقد بحث عنها الدكتور فوست وغيره من العلماء الغور وفي جلعاد ولم يعثره لها على أثر كما لم يعثره عليها فيما حول أريحه التي يذكر عنها أنها موطن الشجرة)) ثم قال الكتاب (( ولكن الكتاب القدماء أختلفوا في وصف الشجرة ما يدل على أنهم كان ينقلون عن مصادر غير موثقن فيها فكانت تحمله العرب مخترقة الطريق الممتد شرقي نهر الأردن والتي كان يطلق عنها أسم جلعاد ولعل من هنا جاء أسم بلسم جلعاد)) ولكنه هو أسمه الحقيقي بلسم مكة .. ويمكنكم القراءة حتى تتأكد من صدق كلامي والصفحة هي ١٩٨ فاعتقد أنها بشارة عن محمد الذي سيأتي من مكة المكرمة  [/FONT]​ 

[FONT=&quot]طيب حاجة تالتة .. أنا هفسر المزمور على حسب كلامي السابق بأن كلمة Bakkah اذا كنت ترجمت إلى مكة ...
[/FONT]​ 



[FONT=&quot]الآيات (1،2): "ما أحلى مساكنك يا رب الجنود. تشتاق بل تتوق نفسي إلى ديار الرب. قلبي ولحمي يهتفان بالإله الحي."[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]هنا يشتاق إلى بيت الله [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]آية (3): "العصفور أيضاً وجد بيتاً والسنونة عشاً لنفسها حيث تضع أفراخها مذابحك يا رب الجنود ملكي وإلهي."[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]لا تحتاج إلى تفسير [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]آية (4): "طوبى للساكنين في بيتك أبداً يسبحونك. سلاه."[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]هنا يمدح من سيكن في بيت الله يسبح الله عز وجل  [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]آية (5): "طوبى لأناس عزهم بك. طرق بيتك في قلوبهم."[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]هنا يمدح الناس أيضاً [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]آية (6): "عابرين في وادي البكاء يصيرونه ينبوعاً. أيضاً ببركات يغطون مورة."[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]عابرين في مكة والينبوع هو ماء زمزم ((عندما حفرت زمزم وهي إلى الأن آية من عند الله))[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]آية (7): "يذهبون من قوة إلى قوة يرون قدام الله في صهيون."[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]يذهبون من الصفا إلى المرو((وهم واجب علينا أن نفعله نحن المسلمون )) [/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]ألا ترون أنها تصف مكة بالتحديد يعني يمدح من يذهب إلى هناك ثم عابرين إلى مكة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ثم تذكر زمزم ثم يذكر كيف سيصلي الناس وهو من الصفا إلى المروة [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]

 أرجوا من من سيرد علي أن يرد على بعلم لا بجهل [/FONT]
​[FONT=&quot]والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته [/FONT]​


----------



## تيمو (1 مايو 2011)

*رد: مكة مذكوره في الإنجيل بالإثبات*

عزيزي أحمد

مع إنو الموضوع تناقش كثيراً ، لكن أريد أن أسألك سؤال :

لو أردت أن تقول لي أنك ساكن في مكة ، هل تقول: أنا ساكن في المكة أم أنا ساكن في مكة؟ يعني هل تستعمل أل التعريف في المدن؟

شكراً


----------



## The Dragon Christian (1 مايو 2011)

*رد: مكة مذكوره في الإنجيل بالإثبات*

رداً على جهل د. زغلول النجار ! هل هي "بَكّة" أم Ba/ca ?

بـــــــكـــــــــة الوهمية والنبــــــوءة المزعــــــومة


----------



## !ابن الملك! (1 مايو 2011)

*رد: مكة مذكوره في الإنجيل بالإثبات*

*Matt 22:29**فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«تَضِلُّونَ إِذْ لاَ تَعْرِفُونَ الْكُتُبَ وَلاَ قُوَّةَ اللهِ. *

*هذا الموضوع عفى عليه الزمن ، ووضح للجميع جهل هذا الادعاء بالتاريخ وباللغة العبرية .*
*لى عودة بعد قليل بالتفاصيل .*​ ​​​


----------



## بايبل333 (1 مايو 2011)

*رد: مكة مذكوره في الإنجيل بالإثبات*



> [FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته [/FONT]​
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*سوالين لو سمحت *
*1_من قال هذا المزمور *
*2_هل الكتب المحرفة المضروبة حجة تثبت ان الاسلام هو الدين الحقيقى *
*ام الكتب السليمة الغير محرف.؟*​


----------



## apostle.paul (1 مايو 2011)

*رد: مكة مذكوره في الإنجيل بالإثبات*

*وادى بخا (البكاء )موجود فى فلسطين وجاوبنا على الموضوع بدل المرة الف واثبتنا عقلية المسلم المدلس دائما





*


----------



## talaat10 (1 مايو 2011)

*رد: مكة مذكوره في الإنجيل بالإثبات*

أنا لم أسأل أين وادي البكاء أنا بقول أن كلمة Bakkah عندما  ترجمة ترجمت لوادي البكاء مع أنها أسم يعني ماينفعش تترجم أصلاً إلى بنفسها  يعني Bakkah ستترجم إلى بكه لو كان ذكر Cairo هكذا كنت يجب أن تترجم في  النسخة العربية مثلها هكذا كايرو سواء هتدني معناها أم لا فمن اعطاكم ألحق  في ترجمة الأسامي .... ولهذا أقول أن مكة مذكورة لديكم .... هذا سؤالي هل من مجيب


----------



## bob (1 مايو 2011)

*رد: مكة مذكوره في الإنجيل بالإثبات*

*اللي انا عايز حد يفهمهوني ليه المسلم يبحث انه يدخل اي حاجه تخصه في الكتاب المقدس؟؟؟؟*


----------



## نابور وفيلكس (1 مايو 2011)

*رد: مكة مذكوره في الإنجيل بالإثبات*


اهلا بكم ...
كم أحب النقاش فى هذا الموضوع .. وللاسف اريد شخص يكمل ويجاوب على الاسئلة الذى توجد به 
لكن تعليقى هذا المرة سوف يتناول نقطة جميله وصغيرة ولكنها جعلت منتدى بالكامل يتخبط فى بعضه وكل واحد يناقض الاخر 
قبل الدخول فى مناقشه هذا المزمور ونريد نبدا فى امور هامة وجيده 

*النقطة الاولى* 
يقول المسلم :



> ونؤْمِن أن الصلاة في بيت الله خير من الصلاة في أي مكان آخر مئة الف مرة لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم " الصلاة في المسجد الحرام بمائة الف صلاة، "


 
ويقول ان هذا مطابق بالاتى :
لان يوم واحدا فى ديارك خير من الف ​ 
ولكن الذى لا يعرفه الجميع ان هذه النقطة تهدم هذا الزعم بالكامل وادعاء المسلمين ان هذه نبؤة عن بكة (الوهمية الذى لا توجد على خريطة واحده )



جيد ، ولكن يجب ان نضع الحديث مرة اخرى وسوف اضع التعليق 

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:صَلَاةٌ فِي مَسْجِدِي أَفْضَلُ مِنْ أَلْفِ صَلَاةٍ فِيمَا سِوَاهُ إِلَّا الْمَسْجِدَ الْحَرَامَ وَصَلَاةٌ فِي الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ أَفْضَلُ مِنْ مِائَةِ أَلْفِ صَلَاةٍ فِيمَا سِوَاهُ


اذن :
1- الف صلاة = المسجد النبوى
2- مائة الف صلاة = المسجد الحرام 

هل تلاحظ معى مــــــــــــائة الف صلاة ===== فى المسجد الحرام الذى هو موضوع الحوار


العدد فى المزمور ماذا يقول :

يوم واحدا فى ديارك = الف 

ماذا ...... الـــــــــــــــــــف

اذن بتطبيق على المزمور من سوف يكون المقصود هو المسجد النبوى وليس المسجد الحرام 


المسجد الحرام ......................................مائة الف 
المسجد النبوى ..................................... الف 

المزمور ............................................. الف 

لان يوم واحدا فى ديارك خير  من الف

شفت بقى باينة وسهلة ازاى تعال نشوف الحديث :

وَصَلَاةٌ فِي الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ أَفْضَلُ مِنْ مِائَةِ أَلْفِ صَلَاةٍ فِيمَاسِوَاهُ

شفت بقى المسائل واضحة ازاى تعال نشوف التطبيق الصح يكون على مين :

صَلَاةٌ فِي مَسْجِدِي أَفْضَلُ مِنْ أَلْفِ صَلَاةٍ فِيمَا سِوَاهُ إِلَّا الْمَسْجِدَ الْحَرَامَ

شفت بقى الكارثة هنا مش بس حصل تتطابق ولكن قال الا المسجد الحرام يعنى كمان قفل عليك الباب ومن المستحيل تبقى الف فى المسجد الحرام


تعال نشوف التقارب دا بين النبوءة والمسجد النبوى ونفى الحديث التطبيق على المسجد الحرام ....

صَلَاةٌ =====" لان يوم واحدا "
فِي مَسْجِدِي =" فى ديارك " 
أَفْضَلُ =====" خير
مِنْ أَلْفِ صَلَاةٍ ==== من الف فِيمَا سِوَاهُ إِلَّا الْمَسْجِدَ الْحَرَامَ

الحديث نفسة بيرفض بقوة التطبيق على المسجد الحرام ........ جاى انت تقول ليا لا ينفع ........... عجيب امركم



لكن بصراحة فى نقطة جميلة :

لان يوما واحدا في دياركخير من الف اخترت الوقوف على العتبة في بيت الهي على السكن في خيام الاشرار

هنا قال بيت الهى ................... ضاعت النبوءة بالكامل المتكلم بنى قورح ............ يلا اضافة تانية تنهى كل الكلام فى العدد 

يعنى اساس انك تقول انى دى مكة كلامك مناقض للمزمور اساسا ​ 
منتظر ردك

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 مايو 2011)

*رد: مكة مذكوره في الإنجيل بالإثبات*

يا طلعت ، الكلمة هذه في العبرية اعطيناك معناها ومكانها وليست بالإنجليزية ، هذا أولاً فالكلمة التي قلتها " Bakkah " ارنا من اي ترجمة اتيت بها

اما ثانيا ، فالكلمة في العبري الحديث تنطق " بخا " وليس " بكه " ولو كانت تنطق " بكه " فهذا لا علاقة له بالموضوع لانها ليست " بكّة " وبفرض جدلا انها " بكّة " فمكان هذه الـ " بكّة " معروف ولا علاقة له بكم ، وبفرض الجدل مرة اخرى فالمسلمين لا يعرفون بالتحديد من هى " بكة " !


فالموضوع لا يوجد له قائمة واحدة يقوم عليها تماما كما عودتونا في نبواتكم المزعومة التي ناقشناها وناقشنا فيهااقوال من ادعوها واثبتنا بطلانها تماما وانهم يستغلونكم فقط لضعفكم في العلوم كلها

واقرأ المواضيع التي تم وضعها لك لكي تعرف اي معلومة عن هذا الموضوع بدلا من النقل من اناس لا يعرفون اي شيء ويفتون بدون علم...


----------



## Michael (1 مايو 2011)

*رد: مكة مذكوره في الإنجيل بالإثبات*

أشجار البكا
2Sa 5:23  فسأل داود من الرب فقال: «لا تصعد، بل در من ورائهم وهلم عليهم مقابل أشجار البكا
2Sa 5:24  وعندما تسمع صوت خطوات في رؤوس أشجار البكا حينئذ احترص، لأنه إذ ذاك يخرج الرب أمامك لضرب محلة الفلسطينيين».

1Ch 14:14  فسأل أيضا داود من الله, فقال له الله: «لا تصعد وراءهم, تحول عنهم وهلم عليهم مقابل أشجار البكا.
1Ch 14:15  وعندما تسمع صوت خطوات في رؤوس أشجار البكا فاخرج حينئذ للحرب, لأن الله يخرج أمامك لضرب محلة الفلسطينيين».

شجر بلسم والفعل منها في العربية بكاء ، كما تعني أيضاً الذي يعطي لبن جمل قليل، أي نقط من اللبن  

هل ورد اسم مكة (??????) في الكتاب المقدس

مزمور( 84 : 6 ) عَابِرِينَ فِي وَادِي الْبُكَاءِ يُصَيِّرُونَهُ يَنْبُوعاً. أَيْضاً بِبَرَكَاتٍ يُغَطُّونَ مُورَةَ
يستشهد المسلمون بمزمور( 84 ) للزعم بان الآية السادسة منه تذكر اسم مكّة ولكن المسيحيين حرفوا النص الى كلمة البكاء هذا ما يقولونة:
الموضوع ابسط مما نتصور ياأحبائي لان بعض المسلمين يحاولون تحريف ولوي عنق الآيات لكي تناسب نظرياتهم وافترائهم ويستخدمون لذلك النصوص الإنكليزية بدل الرجوع للنص العبري أو أي نص مكتوب باللغة السامية. ونظرا لان الغالبية لا يعرفون العبرية فإنهم يلفظون الكلمة العبرية مع حركاتها كأحرف أي يلفظون الفتحة مثلا إما ألف أو هاء مما يجعل لنظريتهم بعض القبول من الجهلة .
والآن انظر إلي الكلمة التي في الكتاب المقدس بالنص العبري والتي تعني البكاء ( ?????? ) ويزعم المسلمون بأنها تعني مكة.
هذه الكلمة مكونة من حرف الباء (???) وتحته حركة الفتحة ( الحركات تكتب تحت الاحرف) وحرف الخاء (??) وتحتها فتحة ( إذا كان في وسط الحرف نقطة تلفظ كاف وبدون نقطة تلفظ خاء) وحرف الألف (?) بدون حركات تنوين فتصبح الكلمة هكذا ( ??????) وتلفظ ( بَخَا ) وليس ( بَكَّةَ ) كما يزعمون خاصة إن الكلمة تنتهي بحرف الألف وهذا شكلة ( ? أ) وليس بحرف الهاء بهذا الشكل( ?هـ).

وهذا نص الآية باللغة العبرية
مزمور 84: 6 أو اللآية 7 حسب النص العبري
7- ???????, ???????? ???????? ??????? ????????????;????-?????????, ??????? ??????.

اما كلمة مكّة فإنها بالآرامية ( السريانية ) تكتب هكذا ( مَكِا ) وتلفظ ( ماكه) (تعني بالعبرية ضارِب أو قاتل). أما كلمة مكّة بالعبرية فإنها تكتب هكذا (??????) وتلفظ بحسب اللغة العبرية ( مه كاه ) واحرف الكلمة هي حرف الميم (??) وتحتها حركة اسمها باللغة العبرية الكسرة الممالة القصيرة ( سيجول ???? ) رمزها مع حرف الميم هكذا (??) ثم حرف الكاف (??? ) مفتوحة لكن بداخلها نقطة وهي الشدة الخفيفة واسمها هذه الشدة ( داجيش كل ??? ?? ) وهذه الشدة تأتي مع ثلاثة أحرف فقط وهي ( به ، كاف ، به ). والحرف الأخير في كلمة مكّة هو الهاء ( ? ) وهو بدون حركات.

والان انظروا إلي كلمة ( بَخَا ) وكلمة ( مه كاه)العبرية والتي تعني( مكّة ) واحكموا بانفسكم هل يوجد شبة بينهما بالشكل أو النطق أو احد الأحرف!!!

?????? بَخَا وتعني بكاء
?????? مه كاه وتعني مَكّة

اعزائي في اللغة العبرية تتغير الكلمة ومعناها مع تغير النبرة الموسيقية لها ولو بشكل طفيف والذي لا يعرف هذه اللغة يقع فريسة سهلة للمستغلين مثلا انظر كلمة ميلخ العبرية وتعني ملح و مَلخ وتعني مَلك أو ميلا وتعني كلمة أو كلمة متسخيك وتعني يضحك و مسخيك وتعني يلعب ..الخ فأنت إذا سمعت هذه الكلمات دون النظر لشكل أحرفها خاصة إذا كنت لا تعرف العبرية فإنك تحسبها هي ذات الكلمات!!!.

والذي يريد التأكد مما ذكرته ادخل الرابط التالي وهو قاموس عربي عبري واكتب كلمة مَكة فإنها ستخرج

 لك هكذا مَكَّة ??????
ثم اكتب ما شئت من مشتقات كلمة البكاء أو بكي وانظر ماذا سيخرج لك وقارن هل يوجد شبه من قريب أو بعيد بين الكلمتين:

http://www.arabdictionary.huji.ac.il/
- مَكَّة??????

- وهذا رابط العهد القديم ادخل وانظر الآية واسمع النص أيضا:

مزمور( 84 : 6 ) رقم الآية 7 في النص العبري
http://www.mechon-mamre.org/p/pt/pt2684.htm

للاستماع : http://bible.crosswalk.com/Lexicons/Hebrew/heb.cgi?search=H1056&version=kjv&type=eng&submit=Find


----------



## تيمو (1 مايو 2011)

*رد: مكة مذكوره في الإنجيل بالإثبات*



talaat10 قال:


> أنا لم أسأل أين وادي البكاء أنا بقول أن كلمة Bakkah عندما ترجمة ترجمت لوادي البكاء مع أنها أسم يعني ماينفعش تترجم أصلاً إلى بنفسها يعني Bakkah ستترجم إلى بكه لو كان ذكر Cairo هكذا كنت يجب أن تترجم في النسخة العربية مثلها هكذا كايرو سواء هتدني معناها أم لا فمن اعطاكم ألحق في ترجمة الأسامي .... ولهذا أقول أن مكة مذكورة لديكم .... هذا سؤالي هل من مجيب


 
ولكن النص العبراني كتبها بأل التعريف أي البكه .. فهل اسمها المكة أو مكة؟؟

راجع النص العبراني لتجد أل التعريف ، ووجود أل التعريف ينفي عنها أنها اسم مدينة بل اسم مكان 

يعني بالإنجليزي بتصير albakka وبسبب عدم وجود al تُكتب بدل منها the

شكراً


----------



## esambraveheart (1 مايو 2011)

*رد: مكة مذكوره في الإنجيل بالإثبات*



talaat10 قال:


> أنا لم أسأل أين وادي البكاء أنا بقول أن كلمة Bakkah عندما  ترجمة ترجمت لوادي البكاء مع أنها أسم يعني ماينفعش تترجم أصلاً إلى بنفسها  يعني Bakkah ستترجم إلى بكه لو كان ذكر Cairo هكذا كنت يجب أن تترجم في  النسخة العربية مثلها هكذا كايرو سواء هتدني معناها أم لا فمن اعطاكم ألحق  في ترجمة الأسامي .... ولهذا أقول أن مكة مذكورة لديكم .... هذا سؤالي هل من مجيب



*يعني جاهل... و كمان جاي تتفذلك؟؟؟
Bakkah  التي تنطق " باكا" بالعبرية " تصاااااااااااااااادف " ان معناها بالعربية هو " البكاء"...و لم تترجم الي العربية بحسب " النطق"  العبرى كما تظن انت و غيرك من فرط جهلكم.
و هذا التصادف اللغوى ليس بغريب علي لغة كلها اقتباس و لصوصيه فكريه كالعربيه التي طالما سرقت و اقتبست من العبرية حتي اسماء حروفها الابجديه​*


----------



## نابور وفيلكس (1 مايو 2011)

*رد: مكة مذكوره في الإنجيل بالإثبات*

*هذه نقطة صغيرة تنهى هذا الموضوع تغلقه غلق نهائي مدى الايام 
*
הַבָּכָא تنطق ....... هبخا وهذه الكلمة *اتت **جمع* فى صموئيل الثانى الاصحاح الخامس ... والاخبار الاولى الاصحاح الرابع عشر وهى בְּכָאִים



اذن الكلمة הַבָּכָא .. تنطق هبخا...... *وجمعها בְּכָאִים ...*

ولكن בָּ*כָּ*ה.....تنطق ب*ك*ة ....... *مستحيل ان يكون لها جمع *

اذن الكتابة مختلفة ..... النطق مختلف ..... *كلمة المزمور لها جمع وهذا من ضرب الخيال ان يتحقق فى كلمة بكة *​


----------



## My Rock (1 مايو 2011)

الموضوع مُكرر: 
*++ وادى البكاء ++ 
* *بـــــــكـــــــــة الوهمية والنبــــــوءة المزعــــــومة *
*رداً على جهل د. زغلول النجار ! هل هي "بَكّة" أم Ba/ca ?  *
*الرد على شبهة: هل ورد إسم مكة فى الكتاب المقدس؟ 
**هل ورد إسم مكة فى الكتاب المقدس؟ القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير*

*المزيد هنا*


----------



## talaat10 (1 مايو 2011)

إلى Molka Molkan  .... 
 
يا Molka هي مكتوبة في كل الأنجيل الإنجليزية مثلاً انجيل الملك جيمس  وهو أشهر انجيل على مستوى العالم وانجيل  Good news bible وانجيل New  intarnational virsion كل دول وأكثر كتب فيه كلمة Bakkah وحرف ال B  كابيتال يعني أسم وكان هذا هو سؤالي


----------



## esambraveheart (1 مايو 2011)

talaat10 قال:


> إلى Molka Molkan  ....
> 
> يا Molka هي مكتوبة في كل الأنجيل الإنجليزية مثلاً انجيل الملك جيمس  وهو أشهر انجيل على مستوى العالم وانجيل  Good news bible وانجيل New  intarnational virsion كل دول وأكثر كتب فيه كلمة Bakkah وحرف ال B  كابيتال يعني أسم وكان هذا هو سؤالي


*فقط ..لنسف افتراضك الهش
Pyramids ...لابد ان تبداء بحرف كابيتال لانها اسم علم كما تقول انت ..و مع ذلك فهي لها ترجمة بالعربية و تعني " الاهرامات".​*


----------



## talaat10 (1 مايو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> الموضوع مُكرر:
> *++ وادى البكاء ++
> * *بـــــــكـــــــــة الوهمية والنبــــــوءة المزعــــــومة *
> *رداً على جهل د. زغلول النجار ! هل هي "بَكّة" أم Ba/ca ?  *
> ...



يا روك أرجوك افهمني أنا مش عايز أجي أقول كلام تبعتوني لموضيع اخرة  والله شاهدت هذه المواضيع وهي لا تجيب على ردي تماماً  أنا بسأل لماذا كلمة  Bakkah عندما تم ترجمتها حرف فيها وهي أسم وليست صفة أسم يترجم كما هو أما  الصفة فتترجم على حسب الغة


----------



## esambraveheart (1 مايو 2011)

talaat10 قال:


> يا روك أرجوك افهمني أنا مش عايز أجي أقول كلام تبعتوني لموضيع اخرة  والله شاهدت هذه المواضيع وهي لا تجيب على ردي تماماً  أنا بسأل لماذا كلمة  Bakkah عندما تم ترجمتها حرف فيها وهي أسم وليست صفة أسم يترجم كما هو أما  الصفة فتترجم على حسب الغة



*مجرد جدال عقيم و تمطيط بالرغم من الرد حتي علي تفاهاتك التي افترضتها​*


----------



## talaat10 (1 مايو 2011)

*رد: مكة مذكوره في الإنجيل بالإثبات*



bob قال:


> *اللي انا عايز حد يفهمهوني ليه المسلم يبحث انه يدخل اي حاجه تخصه في الكتاب المقدس؟؟؟؟*






يا أستاذ بوب بعد أذنك أنا مش داخل اتخانق والله ولا شئ أنا داخل أسأل  مجرد اسئلة وهذا من حقي تماماً كما من حق أي شخص يسأل في ألدين الإسلامي


----------



## esambraveheart (1 مايو 2011)

*رد: مكة مذكوره في الإنجيل بالإثبات*



talaat10 قال:


> يا أستاذ بوب بعد أذنك أنا مش داخل اتخانق والله ولا شئ أنا داخل أسأل  مجرد اسئلة وهذا من حقي تماماً كما من حق أي شخص يسأل في ألدين الإسلامي



*ردينا عليك...كفاك هزلا ..صدعت رؤوسنا بجدالك الفارغ و تجاهلك للرد​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 مايو 2011)

> *يا Molka هي مكتوبة في كل الأنجيل*


لن أصفك بالكذاب لانك لم تصل لهذه المرجحلة بل فقط قد تكون مضَلَل من الجهلة ،، هذا الكلام كذب عليك ،،




> *مثلاً انجيل الملك جيمس*


لنرى :

ها هو النص :​ 

*6 Who passing through the valley of Baca make it a well; the rain also filleth the pools. *




> *وانجيل  Good news bible*


​*6 				As they pass through the dry valley of Baca, it becomes a place of springs; the autumn rain fills it with pools. 
*


http://www.biblestudytools.com/gnt/psalms/84.html
​

> *وانجيل New  intarnational virsion*


*6As they pass through the Valley of Baca, they make it a place of springs; the autumn rains also cover it with pools.*




> *كل دول وأكثر كتب فيه كلمة Bakkah *


  


اتمنى ان تراجع الشيوخ الذين ضللوك !




> *وحرف ال B  كابيتال يعني أسم وكان هذا هو سؤالي *




مع احترامي الكامل لك ، لا اعتقد اني لو شرحت لك هذا الجزء ستفهمه ولهذا انا افضل عدم شرحه الا عندما تكون مهيئاً علمياً..​



​


----------



## talaat10 (1 مايو 2011)

*رد: مكة مذكوره في الإنجيل بالإثبات*



esambraveheart قال:


> *ردينا عليك...كفاك هزلا ..صدعت رؤوسنا بجدالك الفارغ و تجاهلك للرد​*




طبعاً لازم أتجاهل ردك لأنك تقول علي جاهل طيب أثبتلي أني جاهل ماتقولش  الكلمة كدة وترميها وبعدين أنا قلت أكثر من مرة هو حوار أخوي مش أكتر لو  حضرتك عايزه أخوي ياريت تتكلم بأدب معي أكثر عشان أنت مش في سني أو تترك  الناس تتكلم معي


----------



## My Rock (1 مايو 2011)

بما أنك رفضت مراجعة المواضيع الاخرى، ينتهي حوارنا معك
يُغلق


----------

